# Würden Sie sich Soundtracks zu Spielen kaufen?



## Administrator (25. Januar 2008)

*Würden Sie sich Soundtracks zu Spielen kaufen?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Peter23 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Würden Sie sich Soundtracks zu Spielen kaufen?*

60 % kaufen sich *jeden* Soundtrack zum Spiel? Das stimmt doch nie im Leben!


----------



## Figkregh (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Würden Sie sich Soundtracks zu Spielen kaufen?*



			
				Peter23 am 25.01.2008 19:29 schrieb:
			
		

> 60 % kaufen sich *jeden* Soundtrack zum Spiel? Das stimmt doch nie im Leben!


In der Anfangsphase einer Umfrage sind die Werte nie repräsentativ.
Wenn zufällig 2 von dreien meinen, sie müssten sich *jeden* Soundtrack kaufen, dann sind das eben schon mal 66%.
Wart mal ab, bis mehrere hundert Stimmen abgegeben wurden, dann sieht die Sache bestimmt schon ganz anders aus - außer die Teilnehmer der Umfrage geben keine ehrliche Antwort bzw. haben zu viel Geld   .
MfG Figkregh

Edit: Wie ich gerade gesehen habe, hast du die Statistik wohl falsch gelesen, denn der _Prozent-Balken_ bezieht sich auf die darüberstehende Antwort.
In diesem Fall beziehen sich die guten 60% also auf 





> Kommt auf das Spiel und seinen Soundtrack an


, was ja durchaus ein glaubwürdiger Wert ist ( habe selbst auch diese Antwort gewählt   ).


----------



## fragapple (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Würden Sie sich Soundtracks zu Spielen kaufen?*



			
				SYSTEM am 25.01.2008 19:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Kann man so pauschal nicht beantworten würde ich sagen..

Käme ganz drauf an


----------



## Leertaste (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Würden Sie sich Soundtracks zu Spielen kaufen?*

[x] Nur wenn es eine Zugabe zur CE/SE ist.


----------



## Tieber (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Würden Sie sich Soundtracks zu Spielen kaufen?*

Ich hol mir den Soundtrack direkt aus dem Spiel. Warum sollt ich ihn zweimal kaufen?  
Valve machts einem da wenn man GCFScape hat besonder einfach, da alles schon im MP3 Format ist.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Würden Sie sich Soundtracks zu Spielen kaufen?*

*[X] Kommt auf das Spiel und seinen Soundtrack an*

Aber eher unwahrscheinlich.  

SSA


----------

